# Khoảng cách đặt tivi tới mắt người dùng là bao nhiêu thì an toàn với sức khoẻ



## MoonLight (30/7/18)

*Có rất nhiều dùng hiện nay vẫn đang gặp vấn đề khi tính khoảng cách đặt tivi thế nào cho hợp lý và phù hợp nhất. Thậm chí họ còn đặt tivi ở quá gần so với mắt người dùng, chính điều này ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến sức khoẻ con người, vậy đặt tivi ở vị trí cách xa bao nhiêu là phù hợp nhất ?*

Bạn biết đây, việc xem tivi hằng ngày không chỉ mang đến những phút giây thư giãn cùng gia đình mà đó còn là nơi bạn sẽ tiếp nhận những thông tin hằng ngày qua những kênh truyền hình tin tức. Xem tivi là cũng như một món ăn tinh thần không thể thiếu của mỗi gia đình, vậy mà có những lúc ta đã không biết rằng việc bạn để tivi với khoảng cách quá gần hoặc quá xa sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến sức khoẻ của con người. Do đó, cách tính khoảng cách đặt tivi tới mắt người dùng là bao nhiêu thì hợp lý nhât ? Thì ngay sau đây chúng tôi xin được bật mí với các bạn một cách tính đơn giản để ta có thể biết được khoảng cách đặt tivi an toàn nhất.

*1 . Công thức tính khoảng cách tivi tói mắt người dùng*
Công thức tính khoảng cách xem tivi được xem là thức đó để bạn có thể biết được khoảng cách cụ thể trong việc lắp đặt tivi đúng vị trí, an toàn cho sức khoẻ. Cụ thể, khoảng cách để xem tivi tối thiểu sẽ gấp hai lần kích thước màn hình, và khoảng cách xem tivi tối đa sẽ là gấp 3 lần kích thước màn hình. Trong đó thì kích thước màn hình được đo bằng đơn vị inch, 1 inch tương đương với 2,54 cm. Dựa vào đó ta sẽ có công thức dưới đây:

_



_
_Khoảng cách đặt tivi tới mắt người dùng đặc biệt quan trọng và cần bạn nắm vững_​
Khoảng cách tối thiểu = 2 x kích thước màn hình (số inch) x 2,54
Khoảng cách tối đa = 3 x kích thước màn hình (số inch) x 2,54
Ví dụ nếu chiếc smart tivi nhà bạn có kích thước màn hình là 43 inch thì theo công thức trên có thể tính ra:

Khoảng cách tối thiểu = 43 x 2,54 x 2 = 218,44 cm = khoảng 2,2 m
Khoảng cách tối đa =  43 x 2,54 x 3 = 327,66 cm = khoảng 3,3 m
*2. Khoảng cách đặt tivi phổ biến nhất hiện nay*

*



*
​Cách tính trên áp dụng với hầu hết các thương hiệu tivi lớn khắc nhau trên thị trường như là tivi samsung, Sony, asanzo và Lg… Hy vọng với những thông tin bổ ích trên đây có thể cho bạn một phương pháp đặt tivi thế nào cho hiệu quả nhất, và cũng để an toàn cho sức khoẻ các thành viên trong gia đình mình.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

